# Official iPhone 4 Wallpaper Thread



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Not trying to be a wet blanket here but this probably isn't the best place to house a repository of iPhone wallpapers. I really don't think ehMac wants to be responsible for the copyright infringement which goes along with storing and distributing these works. 

Posting links to already existing wallpaper sites would probably be a better idea.

Of course, if you create a design and have full legal right to it, then it's probably not a bad thing.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)

Macified said:


> Not trying to be a wet blanket here but this probably isn't the best place to house a repository of iPhone wallpapers. I really don't think ehMac wants to be responsible for the copyright infringement which goes along with storing and distributing these works.
> 
> Posting links to already existing wallpaper sites would probably be a better idea.
> 
> Of course, if you create a design and have full legal right to it, then it's probably not a bad thing.


Don't worry, nothing is being stored here everything is being linked and is in the public domain.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Here's what I'm using at the moment on my iPhone 4. I also made a version for my iPad.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

These work well for behind the apps:


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks iPhoneottawa, love the blueprint! It's a keeper.


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

I have not made any backgrounds myself, so here are a few that i have found that I like:
Mac Pro wallpaper: Apple Mac Pro iPhone wallpaper
Classic Macintosh: Apple Macintosh iPhone wallpaper
Classic OS X: OS X Classic Aqua iPhone wallpaper
Tiger Faux Fur: OS X Tiger fur iPhone wallpaper
Clown Fish: Clown Fish iPhone wallpaper


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

This is my desktop
Spotty | iPhone 4 Wallpapers

There's some good ones here
iPhone 4 wallpapers - The best collection of iPhone 4 wallpapers


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, thanks for so many cool wallpapers, I like the super mario and snow marks, would get them.
Though now Im using this one

And I found a list of cool Christmas Wallpapers for iPad and iPhone here: Free iPad Christmas Wallpapers - iPad Wallpapers


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Gordon Gekko is a one horny man!! LOL


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

Love the blueprint!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The sheer waste of bandwidth here is astounding. Links would be just as useful. It's one man's idea of what others might like and not a one of 'em strikes me as anything I would use. To each their own, but to flood a thread is, well, silly.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

SINC said:


> The sheer waste of bandwidth here is astounding. Links would be just as useful. It's one man's idea of what others might like and not a one of 'em strikes me as anything I would use. To each their own, but to flood a thread is, well, silly.


Here's an idea: don't visit the thread. Links would not be just as useful. The biggest waste of bandwidth in this thread is your post.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)

SINC said:


> The sheer waste of bandwidth here is astounding. Links would be just as useful. It's one man's idea of what others might like and not a one of 'em strikes me as anything I would use. To each their own, but to flood a thread is, well, silly.


All of the images are referenced with the "







" tags so where is the waste of bandwidth relative to this forum coming form?

Please Advise


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

Somebody looking to take on Microsoft in a copyright battle? This is part of a Windows wallpaper, taken by Harmid Darwish under commision by Microsoft. 

Kostas


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gordon Gekko said:


> All of the images are referenced with the "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps I should have put it another way. Scrolling through page after page of image after image is a waste when one simple link with a sample image would suffice. Overkill comes to mind.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SINC said:


> The sheer waste of bandwidth here is astounding. Links would be just as useful. It's one man's idea of what others might like and not a one of 'em strikes me as anything I would use. To each their own, but to flood a thread is, well, silly.


If it had been a series of urls people would be complaining as well that it was link spam. I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with it.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)

kkritsilas said:


> Somebody looking to take on Microsoft in a copyright battle? This is part of a Windows wallpaper, taken by Harmid Darwish under commision by Microsoft.
> 
> Kostas


You could have simply put a link to the post instead of redisplaying the image. All of these images are in the public domain, and even though it is copyrighted it is available for distribution for personal non profit use.

All of these images were originally collected from various sources on the internet, not any vendor products.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

No scantily clad photos please.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks for removing them, it was beginning to look like a soft porn site in this thread.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

ehMax said:


> No scantily clad photos please.


Aw!! EhMax!


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Ok, I've gotta be honest. Some of these pics you've posted, Mr. Gekko, would not make good wallpapers. Anything with too much white in the background, for example, makes it hard to read the white titles for apps. And pictures of random women, no matter how lovely, would only make one's spouse wonder what's up. Seems at this point you're just pulling random images off of Google. Why not suggest a website or good app (Backgrounds, for example) instead of "using up bandwidth" as SINC says fore some pretty standard images. No offense.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)

Try this site:

SmartPhone Wallpaper


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Try this site:
> 
> SmartPhone Wallpaper


Now that's more helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> Now that's more helpful. Thanks.


Don't forget that a picture is worth 1000 words!


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

That's cool but...


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## SheilaStone (Feb 9, 2011)

wow, awesome photos


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

One of the best ever. RIP Heath Ledger.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Gekko (Nov 21, 2010)




----------

